# Gentoo on an Asus Zenbook?

## luismw

I may buy an Asus Zenbook once they become available in Europe, however I'd like to know how compatible it is with Linux before buying.

From what I gather, the Zenbook has an Intel Sandy Bridge processor and Intel HD 3000 graphics. I've seen in these forums that this hardware didn't perform too well earlier. Apparently after kernel 3.0 the situation improved, but I don't know if everything is solved now.

Some reviews note that the touchpad (Sentelic) drivers are terrible in Windows, and Asus is releasing patches like crazy. I'd like to know how's the situation in linux.

Also, sadly, I can't find any information on the wireless card.

So, any information would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## mark_alec

Sandy Bridge and the Intel HD graphics work fine. I can't speak for the other components, as I don't have them.

----------

## lukost

 *Quote:*   

> From what I gather, the Zenbook has an Intel Sandy Bridge processor and Intel HD 3000 graphics. I've seen in these forums that this hardware didn't perform too well earlier. Apparently after kernel 3.0 the situation improved, but I don't know if everything is solved now.

 

I have gentoo on my ux31e-r009v (i5 in place of i7). Both Sandy Bridge and HD 3000 work perfectly with 3.0.6 (as mentioned in the other post)

What works:

 - WiFi:          OK (no problems at all, but didn't try it during installation)

 - SD CardReader:  OK, but not with minimal kernel, so don't count on it during install

 - USB 3.0:             OK, but either do not enable PCI_MSI during kernel build or disable it during boot (pci=nomsi). There is some IRQ flux taking place if you enable msi, resulting in the system not detecting new hardware properly.

Unfortunately there are some quirks:

 - still don't have USB-LAN adapter right - this  was a pain in the a.s during install. It seems asus put custom firmware on the dongle, resulting in different idProduct for USB device, standard ASIX drivers do not detect the hardware as their own. I'll try to fix it during the weekend and let you know if it works (if you're interested).

Not tested: 

  - Bluetooth 

 *Quote:*   

> Some reviews note that the touchpad (Sentelic) drivers are terrible in Windows, and Asus is releasing patches like crazy. I'd like to know how's the situation in linux.

 

Sentelic is supported in the kernel - it just works. Don't expect anything like Synaptics offered, this is Sentelic and nothing more. Even changing the pointer acceleration is hard. At least it is possible in Linux, as Windows drivers do not allow such 'advanced' configuration at all.

----------

## luismw

Thanks, that's a lot of useful information. Regarding the touchpad, I've kept reading reviews complaining about how, in Windows, the pointer keeps jumping from one place to the other, and that drag and drop is nearly impossible to do. Does this happen in Linux? Also, does the Linux driver support two-finger scrolling?

Does the kernel support the "fn" key combinations of the keyboard?

----------

## lukost

 *luismw wrote:*   

> Thanks, that's a lot of useful information. Regarding the touchpad, I've kept reading reviews complaining about how, in Windows, the pointer keeps jumping from one place to the other, and that drag and drop is nearly impossible to do. Does this happen in Linux? Also, does the Linux driver support two-finger scrolling?

 

Quick answer: no/no. I haven't observed the jitterish touchpad, it's rather laggy though (I had to get used to that - if you move your finger slowly the pointer ends up in completely different place than if you move the finger quickly, even if the finger movement distance is the same  ). There is no two-finger scroll, or I do not know how to enable that.

Note, that I didn't experience the jumpy pointer issue on Windows either (and hope I won't in future).

 *Quote:*   

> Does the kernel support the "fn" key combinations of the keyboard?

 

Yup, it does.

I've got few more updates for you:

 - it is possible to run the USB-LAN dongle after some kernel module patching

 - I've stated that WiFi works in my previous post. I have bad news: this is not true. It works poorly (low transfers and signal level) even if I'm seated 2m from the hotspot. The worst thing is that it disconnects completely after ~2h of work, the only successful solution is to reboot the machine. The driver is staging ath9k (standard ath9k in 3.0.6 do not detect the AzureWave subsystem). 

The result: do not buy ux31e if you want to linuxify it the day you put your hands on it, as the hardware is not yet fully supported. You could partially run everything, but it requires a lot of time. Still, the result is below satisfactory.

I hope the hardware gets full kernel support in few weeks, as for the ath9k this is work in progress.

--

Cheers:

lukost

----------

## EatMeerkats

 *mark_alec wrote:*   

> Sandy Bridge and the Intel HD graphics work fine. I can't speak for the other components, as I don't have them.

 

Actually, there is a well-known video tearing problem (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37686) that's been unresolved for half a year.  There are ways to reduce its impact, but it's still noticeable when watching videos.  I find it really annoying, and would gladly take something with an NVIDIA GPU instead, even if it means worse battery life.

----------

## rodh

Hi,

I'm trying to use gentoo on a zenbook.

First, we can "linuxify" it ; I installed ubuntu on it and everything seems to work well, with the help of this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook and this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865577.

The problem... I don't really like ubuntu, and I prefer to use gentoo. And if everything seems to work with ubuntu, why not with gentoo ?

I try to use this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook for gentoo, but it doesn't work. I read this page http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml, and I install pm-utils and acpi, but I still have some problems.

For example, when I close the lid, the fan still works. And this script changes nothing (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook#Suspend.2C_Hibernate.2C_Shut-down_and_Reboot).

So do you have any idea how can I suspend completely my laptop in this situation ?

By the way, the fan seems to work all the time, it's a little bit weird, even if I don't work on my laptop. It doesn't work all the time on ubuntu. Can I fix also that ?

Thanks in advance,

----------

## pste

Hi, a bit late and perhaps not right on target, but maybe worth a try...

I have an Asus G74 equipped with an Atheros WiFi card (AR9285 PCI-E) that gave me a similar problem as described by lukost, slow communication and repeated disconnects. The solution I found works like a charm for me -> high speed an apparently a stable connection. What I did was simply:

```
echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
```

My G74 does also have a Sentelic Finger Sensing Pad, although it works reasonably well (as said, slightly laggy) I really would love to get two-finger scrolling and the function key enable toggle (Fn+F9) to work like it does in windows (I'm forced to have a dual boot and use it occationally...), if anyone have any ideas I'm all ears...

/pste

----------

## the.root

 *pste wrote:*   

> Hi, a bit late and perhaps not right on target, but maybe worth a try...
> 
> I have an Asus G74 equipped with an Atheros WiFi card (AR9285 PCI-E) that gave me a similar problem as described by lukost, slow communication and repeated disconnects. The solution I found works like a charm for me -> high speed an apparently a stable connection. What I did was simply:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey, 

I saw your post here and I was working on getting my g74 working as well. I found this :

https://github.com/saaros/sentelic/

I copied his sentelic.c and sentelic.h to my kernel source and rebuilt it (you'll want to clean out any already built .o/.ko files you have for pssmouse and sentelic first) . It enables two finger scrolling! Works great! Some people say it's not as accurate of a pointer, but I've yet to notice/be bothered by it. It also disables the touch click - which i don't necessarily like that it did. It's weird /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/flags is set to C which means touch click should be enabled, but I guess his patch is ignoring it or controlling it elsewise. Oh well, maybe I'll look into it later. I'm just really happy you can scroll with sentelics now! 

Also about the wifi - I didn't seem to have that problem (using 3.2.11), i don't have any weird disconnect or lag issues, and am not passing any special kernel/module config for ath9x.

EDIT - 

I used the touchpad menu in systemsettings to control tapping. i guess the "one finger" tap got mapped to "none" so that was a simple change to left click.

There's the fspd that the gentoo wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Sentelic_touchpad mentions to disable touchpad while typing. but AFAICT it doesn't work. and that option is greyed out on the "touchpad" settings menu - assuming because thats meant/used for the synaptics/syndaemon. If anyone got the disable touchpad while typing working on this it'd be great to find out how - touch pad is so sensitive and poorly placed that unless your hands/arms are at 45* angles you end up touching the touchpad frequently while typing.

----------

## pste

@the.root, sorry for my ignorance of not answering - great tip! I'll definitely save this an look into it in depth when I find some time for it (which is what I explain my ingnorance with - a current extreme lack of time...)

Meanwhile I just came up with an idea! Why don't you or me (perhaps you, considering my lack of time   :Confused:  - don't take this wrong, I'm not telling anyone, just dreaming out loud   :Cool:  ) should start a thread under Kernel & Hardware - Asus G74, how to get everything to work - where we line up all tricks like kernel settings, kernel parameter tweaks, configrations or scripts, etc. to make things work, perhaps sorted by hardware component and desktop solution... (or is this a wiki-page?)

I've currently not had the time to start looking into:

sleep/hibernate (sleep hangs with a black screen...)

touchpad (where you've already started the knowledge collection), scroll/two-finger things, and fn-f9 to switch it on and off

wi-fi, fn-f2 to toggle wifi AND bluetooth (I never touch it, networkmanager-checkbox-only works best for me...)

backlit keyboard (fn-f3-f4) under xfce4 (works under kde4 and gnome3 [worked! gnome3 doesn't work for me at all anymore])

I don't know if the card reader works, haven't tried it

usb3 charging??? (I think windows have some kind of application for it)

Intel Turbo Boost (or whatever the windows application calls it, is this at all relevant for linux?) - the ROG button...

and perhaps some more things I cannot recall right now...

Lots of questions/issues... But, the main purpose with this post was only to say thank you for the tip!

/pste

----------

## the.root

 *pste wrote:*   

> @the.root, sorry for my ignorance of not answering - great tip! I'll definitely save this an look into it in depth when I find some time for it (which is what I explain my ingnorance with - a current extreme lack of time...)
> 
> Meanwhile I just came up with an idea! Why don't you or me (perhaps you, considering my lack of time   - don't take this wrong, I'm not telling anyone, just dreaming out loud   ) should start a thread under Kernel & Hardware - Asus G74, how to get everything to work - where we line up all tricks like kernel settings, kernel parameter tweaks, configrations or scripts, etc. to make things work, perhaps sorted by hardware component and desktop solution... (or is this a wiki-page?)
> 
> I've currently not had the time to start looking into:
> ...

 

Yeah I wanted to do a wiki or thread on it. I got everything you mentioned working, I don't think there's anything I'm missing on it. But yet I just haven't had the time yet to write it up.

----------

## the.root

 *pste wrote:*   

> @the.root, sorry for my ignorance of not answering - great tip! I'll definitely save this an look into it in depth when I find some time for it (which is what I explain my ingnorance with - a current extreme lack of time...)
> 
> Meanwhile I just came up with an idea! Why don't you or me (perhaps you, considering my lack of time   - don't take this wrong, I'm not telling anyone, just dreaming out loud   ) should start a thread under Kernel & Hardware - Asus G74, how to get everything to work - where we line up all tricks like kernel settings, kernel parameter tweaks, configrations or scripts, etc. to make things work, perhaps sorted by hardware component and desktop solution... (or is this a wiki-page?)
> 
> I've currently not had the time to start looking into:
> ...

 

I started a wiki on the Asus laptop build. It might be relevant to the OP or other similar Asus laptops. But certainly is to our g74sx  :Smile: 

I'm not much of a wiki writer, and its still a WIP (several sections yet to add, working on it slowly). But hopefully it helps out.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_G74SX

----------

## dkolkowski

Hi there.

My girlfriend is away for a few days, so I had time to get on with the new kernel in Zenbook  :Smile: 

So I enclose kernel config for Asus Zenbook UX31 (linux-3.4-rc6)

http://kolkowski.pl/zenbook-ux31--gentoo_linux-3.4-rc6/

There is support for multitouch (sentelic), wifi, ethernet, bt, sd, xd, multi-function-keys etc ...

Everything works as it should.

During normal work operation battery is for up to 5 hours.

P. S. The file system (ext4), swap (/dev/sda3), etc.., you have to change it for yourself.

Regards.

Damian

----------

## luismw

So, I finally took the plunge and installed Gentoo on my Zenbook UX31. First of all, it's really convenient that the Zenbook comes from the factory with a disk partitioning scheme that is ready made for dual booting Windows and Gentoo. There's no need to resize partitions or delete the system restore partition.

Installation went mostly smooth, but I wasn't able to get the wireless card to work. After careful study of dkolkowski's kernel config I finally managed to solve the problem. So thank you for your post.

Right now, my biggest problem is the touchpad (mine is Elantech, by the way). I'm running the current stable kernel (3.2.12) and xorg drivers (synaptics 1.4.0). Out of the box, right click doesn't work and it's impossible to drag, for instance, to select text. After fiddling with synclient, at least I was able to right click by tapping with two fingers, which isn't really convenient. Dragging is still not possible. Any pointers would be really welcome because right now this is barely usable.

From what I read in the kernel config, the elantech touchpad driver requires an xf86-input-synaptics version higher than 1.5.0 (current stable is 1.4.0) so I may keyword the package and see what happens. Also, in the Ubuntu documentation there's a mention that kernel 3.3 has even better support for this touchpad.

By the way, in Ubuntu's documentation for the Zenbook, it says that suspend doesn't work. Not only it doesn't work, it will corrupt the RAM and that can only be solved by unplugging the battery. There are even reports in the forums of people that say that not even unplugging the battery works for them. There's a workaround by adding a script to /etc/pm/sleep.d/ to unload USB modules. Is this necessary for Gentoo? Has anyone had problems with suspend?

Thanks.

----------

## dkolkowski

 *luismw wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> By the way, in Ubuntu's documentation for the Zenbook, it says that suspend doesn't work. Not only it doesn't work, it will corrupt the RAM and that can only be solved by unplugging the battery. There are even reports in the forums of people that say that not even unplugging the battery works for them. There's a workaround by adding a script to /etc/pm/sleep.d/ to unload USB modules. Is this necessary for Gentoo? Has anyone had problems with suspend?
> 
> 

 

No I don't have any problem with sleep, hibernate or with random shutdown after plug/unplug battery charger, but I also have some scripts from Ubuntu:

```

dk@kol01dk ~ $ sudo su

kol01dk dk # cd

kol01dk ~ # cd /etc/pm/

kol01dk pm # ls -alR

.:

razem 20

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 .

drwxr-xr-x 96 root root 4096 05-09 11:50 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 04-24 21:59 config.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 05-01 21:23 power.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 05-08 11:50 sleep.d

./config.d:

razem 16

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 04-24 21:59 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   24 04-07 20:09 gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   29 04-24 21:59 laptop-mode-tools

./power.d:

razem 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 05-01 21:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3592 05-01 21:23 20zenbook

./sleep.d:

razem 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 05-08 11:50 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  409 04-23 03:00 20zenbook

kol01dk pm # 

dk@kol01dk ~ $ sudo su

kol01dk dk # cd

kol01dk ~ # cd /etc/pm/

kol01dk pm # ls -alR

.:

razem 20

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 .

drwxr-xr-x 96 root root 4096 05-09 11:50 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 04-24 21:59 config.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 05-01 21:23 power.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 05-08 11:50 sleep.d

./config.d:

razem 16

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 04-24 21:59 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   24 04-07 20:09 gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   29 04-24 21:59 laptop-mode-tools

./power.d:

razem 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 05-01 21:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3592 05-01 21:23 20zenbook

./sleep.d:

razem 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 05-08 11:50 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 04-07 20:09 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  409 04-23 03:00 20zenbook

kol01dk pm # cat sleep.d/20zenbook |grep -vE '^(#|$)'

EHCI_BUSES="0000:00:1a.0 0000:00:1d.0"

case "${1}" in

    hibernate|suspend)

        # Switch USB buses off

        for bus in $EHCI_BUSES; do

            echo -n $bus > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind

        done

        ;;

    resume|thaw)

        # Switch USB buses back on                                                                                                                                                                                               

        for bus in $EHCI_BUSES; do                                                                                                                                                                                               

            echo -n $bus > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/bind                                                                                                                                                                    

        done                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

        ;;                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

esac                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

kol01dk pm # cat power.d/20zenbook |grep -vE '^(#|$)'                                                                                                                                                                         

case $1 in                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

        true)                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                ## VM writeback timeout                                                                                                                                                                                          

                echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs                                                                                                                                                               

                ## Autosuspend for USB devices                                                                                                                                                                                   

                ### USB2.0-CRW (Generic)                                                                                                                                                                                         

                echo auto > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1.7/power/level                                                                                                                                                               

                ### Bluetooth USB Host Controller (Atheros Communications)                                                                                                                                                       

                echo auto > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1.8/power/level                                                                                                                                                               

                ## Runtime PM for PCI devices                                                                                                                                                                                    

                ### Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/power/control

                ### Fresco Logic Device 1009

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:03:00.0/power/control

                # Currently this turns the USB3 port off, awaiting response

                ### Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family

                ### 6 port SATA AHCI Controller

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1f.2/power/control

                ### Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family

                ### USB Enhanced Host Controller #1

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1d.0/power/control

                # Causes machine to freeze on shutdown, should work with kernels 3.0.11, 3.1.3 or newer

                ### Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family

                ### DRAM Controller

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:00.0/power/control

                ### Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family

                ### MEI Controller #1

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:16.0/power/control

                ### Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family

                ### High Definition Audio Controller

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1b.0/power/control

                ### Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family

                ### PCI Express Root Port 1

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1c.0/power/control

                ### Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family

                ### PCI Express Root Port 2

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1c.1/power/control

                ### Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family

                ### PCI Express Root Port 4

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1c.3/power/control

                ### Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family

                ### Integrated Graphics Controller

                echo auto > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/power/control

                ## SATA link power management

                echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy

                # 50% screen brightness on battery

                echo 5 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness

                # Set powersave CPU governor

                for i in 0 1 2 3; do

                    echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu${i}/cpufreq/scaling_governor

                done

        ;;

        false)

                # 90% screen brightness on AC

                echo 9 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness

                # Set ondemand CPU governor

                for i in 0 1 2 3; do

                    echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu${i}/cpufreq/scaling_governor

                done

        ;;

esac

exit 0

kol01dk pm #

```

And also I have:

```

kol01dk pm # eix laptop-mode-tools

[I] app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools

     Available versions:  1.55-r3 1.60-r1 {acpi apm bluetooth scsi}

     Installed versions:  1.60-r1(21:59:50 24.04.2012)(acpi bluetooth -apm -scsi)

     Homepage:            http://www.samwel.tk/laptop_mode/

     Description:         Linux kernel laptop_mode user-space utilities

kol01dk pm # 

kol01dk ~ # rc-update -s | grep laptop                                                                                                                                                                                           

          laptop_mode |      default                 

kol01dk ~ 

```

And at the and some hint with kernel startup:

```

kol01dk ~ # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst |grep kernel

kernel /boot/linux-3.4-rc6 root=/dev/sda4 real_root=/dev/sda4 i915.powersave=1 i915.semaphores=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 pcie_aspm=force quiet

kol01dk ~ #

```

Regards.

Damian

----------

## dkolkowski

Hi there.

Linux-3.4-rc7, new config:

http://kolkowski.pl/zenbook-ux31--gentoo_linux-3.4-rc7/

```

kol01dk ~ # dmesg |grep -ir ux31

DMI: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. UX31E/UX31E, BIOS UX31E.207 10/25/2011

kol01dk ~ # uname -a

Linux kol01dk 3.4.0-rc7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 13 12:38:36 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2677M CPU @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

kol01dk ~ # 

```

Regards.

Damian

----------

## dkolkowski

 *dkolkowski wrote:*   

> Hi there.
> 
> Linux-3.4-rc7, new config:
> 
> http://kolkowski.pl/zenbook-ux31--gentoo_linux-3.4-rc7/
> ...

 

And also kernel startup:

```

kol01dk ~ # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst|grep -ir gentoo -A2

title Gentoo Linux 3.4-rc7

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/linux-3.4-rc7 root=/dev/sda4 real_root=/dev/sda4 i915.powersave=1 i915.semaphores=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 pcie_aspm=force elevator=noop quiet

kol01dk ~ #

```

----------

## mikegpitt

 *dkolkowski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kol01dk ~ # uname -a
> 
> ...

 

Just curious as to how Gentoo runs on this i7 chip.  How long are compile times for some of your large packages, like OpenOffice (any other large package would do... chromium, firefox, etc.)?  Any issues with excessive heat while emerging packages or in general use?

I'm interested in the ultrabook form factor, but I want to make sure an i7 processor is comparable to my current laptop, which has an "Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz".

From what I understand these i7 chips have something called Turbo Boost, that automatically pushes the chip to a single core with a higher clock speed under heavy loads.  I assume that when emerging packages, the chip would spend most of its time in this state.

I ask about the heat issue, because my wife has an Asus Eee running Gentoo, and the laptop is always very hot to the touch, even when she's just browsing the web, and often has issues with long emerges, because of the heat.

----------

## dkolkowski

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *dkolkowski wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> kol01dk ~ # uname -a
> 
> ...

 

For chromium its looks like this:

```

kol01dk ~ # genlop -t chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Sat Apr 21 10:02:08 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-18.0.1025.151

       merge time: 51 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Tue May  1 15:29:47 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-18.0.1025.168 (powersave)

       merge time: 1 hour, 28 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Wed May 16 13:05:05 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-19.0.1084.46 (powersave)

       merge time: 2 hours, 31 minutes and 25 seconds.

     Sat May 19 23:22:45 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-19.0.1084.46-r2

       merge time: 37 minutes and 34 seconds.

     Wed May 23 22:50:52 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-20.0.1132.11

       merge time: 58 minutes and 45 seconds.

kol01dk ~ # 

```

----------

## mikegpitt

Wow those look pretty impressive.    :Cool:    Some of those numbers are almost twice the speed of my current processor.

Any word on how hot the machine gets under normal load / and while emerging packages?

----------

## luismw

I don't know if this information is still relevant to you, but anyway here it is:

Under normal conditions, the laptop gets just a little warm. Under stress, then it can get almost uncomfortably hot, specially the lower side when you place it on your legs. Not burning, but definitely hot. The keyboard, touchpad and palmrest, by the way, remain only slightly warm under every kind of load.

In any case, I also had an EeePC and the Zenbook is a block of ice compared to it.

And one other thing: enable RC6 in your boot line (or maybe it's enabled by default in the kernel now), it doesn't noticeably affect performance and the laptop runs much cooler.

----------

## indietrash

I'm planning on buying a UX31A <http://www.dustinhome.no/product/5010638166/asus-zenbook-prime-ux31a-ci7-1-9-4gb-128-ssd-13-3-w7hp/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa>

is <http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_G74SX> mostly usable for me too? what extra stuff do I need? the one I want to buy has SSD and intel instead of nvidia.

----------

## slackline

Just took delivery of a UX21 this afternoon and intend to install Gentoo on it.

There are a few potentially very useful resources I've come across so far (one more akin to Gentoo than the other)...

Ubuntu Forums  [all variants] ASUS Zenbook Owners UX21 and UX31

Ubuntu Asus Zenbook

Arch Wiki Asus Zenbook UX31E

Going to document and write things up in due course on my own wiki and will endeavour to put it on one of the two Gentoo wiki's when complete.

----------

## indietrash

on ux31a now. spent two days setting it up.

CPU:

cpufreq just works. I am able to get the temperature as well. it's quite cool, mostly. could be cooler under stress, but... eh. good enough. Firefox merged in 20 minutes, thunderbird in 22 minutes, gentoo sources in 8 minutes, kile in a minute, texlive-latex in 20 seconds, genlop in 5 seconds, heh. let me know if anyone is interested the time for something else. if I have it, I'll post it.

GFX:

using i965 intel everything just works. full hd framebuffer as well as xorg with no trouble. hdmi and vga both work. I don't know how to get the temperature though.

SSD:

running ext4 with -discard. just works.

TOUCHPAD:

elantec ps/2. works with synaptics. very good touchpad - the best that I've used.

WEBCAM:

works using UVC.

LAN:

works. external dongle thingie. make sure you get Asix AX88190 PCMIA support.

WLAN:

works. Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN. iwl6030-ucode.

USB3:

not tested, but I assume it "just works". I have the correct kernel module, and regular USB works fine. as a side not, be sure to turn off verbose/debug usb messages, so as to not spam a bajillion messages per millisecond.

CARDREADER:

not tested yet.

BLUETOOTH:

not tested. don't really ever use that.

HEAT:

yes. CPU is really cool, but the back part of the laptop makes it to a tabletop when compiling too much.

FN-KEYS:

using asus_wmi, but still not satisfactory. pgup/pgdn/home/end works. sysrq and insert both work. f7 works (turns off monitor). I am using pc105 layout in xorg, and there I am able to use brightness, volume and prtsc with xbindkeys. completely unable to use any of the other ones. xset led turned off the stupid led.

here's my .xbindkeysrc:

```

"amixer sset Master 2-"

    m:0x0 + c:122

    XF86AudioLowerVolume

"amixer sset Master 2+ unmute"

    m:0x0 + c:123

    XF86AudioRaiseVolume

"amixer sset Master mute"

    m:0x0 + c:121

    XF86AudioMute

"scrot"

    m:0x0 + c:107

    Print

"sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram"

    m:0x0 + c:150

        XF86Sleep

"sudo /usr/bin/intel_backlight $(($(sudo /usr/bin/intel_backlight | tr -dc '[:digit:]')+2))"

    m:0x0 + c:238

    XF86KbdBrightnessUp

    

"sudo /usr/bin/intel_backlight $(($(sudo /usr/bin/intel_backlight | tr -dc '[:digit:]')-1))"

    m:0x0 + c:237

    XF86KbdBrightnessDown

```

note that brightness will apparently set itself to whatever it damn well so pleases when you boot or dis/connect its AC supply. also note that the brightness down thing will put it to -1 (100%) if you drag it too far. "oops". I need to strace intel_backlight to figure out where it gets that info, and get it directly, so I can do max(0, that).

GENERAL NOTES:

DON'T try to install from an external DVD-reader. my poor, poor brain.

you need an USB hub since it's only got 2 USB3s.

the micro{vga,hmdi} are really close, so you need really really really slim micro -> normals. the laptop came with an microvga->vga one that's nice enough, but you need to get a microhdmi->hdmi one yourself. I recommend one that is in the same style as the one asus provides for vga.

the monitor gets fingerprints rather easily.Last edited by indietrash on Tue Oct 30, 2012 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slackline

A quick cautionary tale to look after your power adapters.

I lost mine and duly went to the Asus online shop in the UK  Its impossible to search for adapters specificlly for the UX21/UX31 family as they aren't listed.  I checked the product description of every power adapter listed but none were for the Zenbooks.  I contacted them listing the adapter model of the one that came with it (I'd written it down for some reason that evades me!).

Their repsonse was...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest in the ASUS Shop.
> 
> At the moment we are not offering the product you are looking for.
> ...

 

I replied saying that there seemed little point in contacting Customer Support if the product is not available, and politely asked for their advice as to which of the available adapters I should purchase.  I still haven't heard back from them.

So, wanting to be able to use my laptop I turned to eBay and found an Asus 19V AC power adapter listed for the UX21e and duly purchased (£12).  Upon arrival it didn't appear to work (no chraging lights on the laptop, wouldn't power up when plugged in), and as the battery had now run out I wasn't about to start purchasing multiple power adapters so I returned it to the UK repair center, including the alternative power adapter I received (the RMA requests that the power adapter is included).

I was duly informed that the return was out of warranty because the original power adapter was not included.  I explained that was impossible because I had lost it, so there is nothing I can do about it, and asked why the warranty covered the peripherals and not the laptop (no explanation as yet).

Anyway, I've been offered a new adapter at £40, but on top of that I'm now lumbered with paying the service charge and labour (£60!!!) because its "out of warranty" !!!

Ridiculous that I can't just buy a replacement power adapter direct from Asus, but instead have to pay X1.5 over the cost of the replacement itself.  To cap it all off it could take "upto eight weeks" for the replacement to arrive before the laptop is then returned to me.

Anyway, just a word of warning to be careful with your power adapters as its costs a hell of a lot to get one.

(I'll be writing a letter of complaint to Asus explaining my dismay at not being able to purchase a replacement power supply off the shelf, doubt it will achieve anything but its really f***ing annoying!).

----------

## xzerth

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> on ux31a now. spent two days setting it up.
> 
> CPU:
> 
> cpufreq just works. I am able to get the temperature as well. it's quite cool, mostly. could be cooler under stress, but... eh. good enough. Firefox merged in 20 minutes, thunderbird in 22 minutes, gentoo sources in 8 minutes, kile in a minute, texlive-latex in 20 seconds, genlop in 5 seconds, heh. let me know if anyone is interested the time for something else. if I have it, I'll post it.
> ...

 

Hi, I've got ux31a too with i5 CPU.

My CPU is cool - about 40-50 C (sensors invormation), but fan frequently starts working for about 10-20 sec and it's really annoyng.

I've install laptop-mode-tools and cpufreq-utils so and in kernel I've set up default CPU frequency governor as 'conservative' so my CPU runs most of time at 800 MHz.

So why fans doing this strange things? How can I reduce fan awakenings?

Thanks

----------

## xzerth

Forum is dead?

----------

## slackline

 *xzerth wrote:*   

> Forum is dead?

 

No its not dead, just that no one feels like they have a useful answer to your question.

If I were in your situation I would start much more further upstream than simply installing app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools and cpufreq-utils (not actually sure what you refer to here as there is not such package in portage).

The fans spin up when the CPU is working hard, so start by investigating what processes are running at the time and maxing out CPU using the 'top' command.

----------

## noclear2000

EDIT: Basically solved. Found out that I need to disable "secure boot" in order to enable CSM-boot. This way I was able to boot my BIOS-type sticks. For a dual-boots setup with Win 8 I would still need to create a UEFI-type stick. As I will only run Linux I couldstick with BIOS/CSM-boot type. Still I'd like to try to install Gentoo the UEFI way (for educational purpose). Trying to find out how to create and UEFI Gentto install USB stick now.  :Smile: 

Hi there,

Soryr for hi-jacking this thread...

I just received my new sAus Zenbook Prime UX31A-R4003H with Windows 8 pre-insatlled. I want to install gentoo on it. This is bya far not my first gentoo installation but I encounter problems when trying to boot from USB.

This device is using Ami Aptio firware (UEFI) with the option to enable CSM (or CMS) which is some sort of BIOS compatibilty layer. It has two USB 3.0 ports (no 2.0). I created a bootable USB stick from the minimal install CD with extlinux boot-laoder. This stick boots fine on an HP EliteBook and some BIOS-based devices.

When trying to boot the Zenbook with the USB stick it it displayed in the boot device menu but only once. I expected it to disply it twice. There is only one entry starting with UEFI: USB USB 2.0 Flas 8.07.7 or similar. This one is not working (as expected).

 As I read many Linux compatibilty reviews ArchLinux, Ubuntu etc. it must be possible. Thought I do not manage to get it done. Searching the internet I found there should be two USB entries where one is for BIOS-comptaible booting and the other for UEFI. I always have the UEFI one only.

So if s/o having Linux running on such a device read this please indicate which firmware/AMI version yuo are runnign and whether you installed in BIOS-mode or UEFI mode (in the latter case how to i create an EFI bootlader equipped stick?). My version is 214. 216 is availblable from asus.de. Did not updat yet as the ArchLinux wiki said some newer versions cause ACPI problems with Linux. But the claim 212 to be the latest unproblematic one so 214 is probabyl already too late (it came with this pre.-installed). 

Any help is really appreciated. The hardware is great but I would prefer to use Linux/Gentoo on it. Or in worst case Win 7, but Win 8 is too tablet-ish for me. Even Win 7 won't be trivial to install as it doesn't support USB 3.0 out of the box. But have not given up yet to install Gentoo!

----------

## slackline

 *noclear2000 wrote:*   

> EDIT: Basically solved. Found out that I need to disable "secure boot" in order to enable CSM-boot. This way I was able to boot my BIOS-type sticks. For a dual-boots setup with Win 8 I would still need to create a UEFI-type stick. As I will only run Linux I couldstick with BIOS/CSM-boot type. Still I'd like to try to install Gentoo the UEFI way (for educational purpose). Trying to find out how to create and UEFI Gentto install USB stick now. 
> 
> 

 

I had some problems with this when the laptop (UX21e) was returned after repair (they'd wiped the Gentoo install and kindly replaced it with another M$-Win  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).  All I had to do was enable UEFI in the BIOS under "Boot" and then, with the USB drive plugged in change the order in which devices were booted from, save, exit and reboot and the device booted from the USB stick no problem.  Nothing special about the USB stick or need for "an UEFI Gentoo install USB", although I went with Linux Mint as I had an ISO cluttering up my HD and was too lazy to download another one just to get the install started.

Not much help really, but god luck

----------

## noclear2000

thanks. sorry for the late reply and thanks to everybody who posted in this thread in relpy to me.I settled with the BIOS/CSM method and almost everything is fine, besides usb hotplug:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-950160-highlight-.html

----------

## xzerth

Hi!

I've found solution!

The major part of information can be found here: 

http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/705656-fan-control-asus-prime-ux31-ux31a-ux32a-ux32vd.html

http://www.linlap.com/asus_ux32vd (it's ok that article for ux32vd)

That guy found how to control fan speed. Also there is no kernel module for it but it is safe to compile this script (i've done it  :Smile: ) and than fan became controllable so you may write a daemon that controls your fan speed.

----------

